# WarHammerman Wants your Figs!



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm looking to take in all your unwanted figs!

No fuss, no muss, no piece-meal - everything.


Here is all I need:
1) A detailed list of everything yer sending me (preferably with notes to condition, primed/painted, etc)

2) Photographs of what you're sending me (please please please, do not take more then 1 shot of any given model)

3) Time
- I'll need time to tabulate what I'm willing to pay to take all your unwanted figs off your hands. I'll shoot you a number, we can negotiate, etc.

If we're happy - you send me figs, I send you money (via PayPal - or cash if you're in the area)
If you're not happy - then I am sorry to have wasted your time.

<3 Hammerman


----------



## Lar'shi (Jan 22, 2012)

*What i have*

where are you based?

ethereal 
Farsight 
12 fire warriors (dark angels green and snot green)
6 metal path finders (cant remember what green)
5 drones (dark angels green and snot green)
2 drones in need of repair (gun fallen of)
4 battle suits who need new feet (dark angels green and snot green)
1 hammer head with railgun and ion cannon bleached bone
2 devil fish (one red gore the other dark angels green and snot green)


also 15 space marines with bolters under-painted only

let me know if you are interested and we can talk about price


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Lar'shi said:


> where are you based?
> let me know if you are interested and we can talk about price


U.S.A - Chicagoland
And yes, I am interested n_n Just need photographs.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll send you a PM and photos tomorrow.. I just started cleaning out the closet and found all of the figs I have of High Elves, Dark Elves, WOC and Demons, WOC and Demons are large armies I collected, HE and DE are collections I gathered from a bum deal with a guy from the shop...


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Awesome



HorusReborn said:


> I'll send you a PM and photos tomorrow.. I just started cleaning out the closet and found all of the figs I have of High Elves, Dark Elves, WOC and Demons, WOC and Demons are large armies I collected, HE and DE are collections I gathered from a bum deal with a guy from the shop...


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I direct your attention *here *my good man.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I have this stuff to get rid of.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=111498


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Going to draw your attention to my fists once again as I need them gone


----------



## spartan089 (Nov 13, 2009)

same:http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=111702


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Eh Pm sent since i have way to much $#(@ing stuff.....


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Going to draw your attention to my fists once again as I need them gone


How badly do you need them gone. :wink:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Kelann08 said:


> How badly do you need them gone. :wink:


ITS A TRAP! :grin:


----------



## wargasmic.experience (Nov 14, 2011)

WarHammerman said:


> U.S.A - Chicagoland
> And yes, I am interested n_n Just need photographs.


Hey! I'm in Chicagoland too!!!! :gimmefive:


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

wargasmic.experience said:


> Hey! I'm in Chicagoland too!!!! :gimmefive:


Rockin'
Naperville, specifically. You?


----------

